# [Macbook] Deconnexion Airport Intempestive



## puyo (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Depuis plusieurs mois je subis des déconnexions de mon airport alors que je capte le wifi au maximum.
Je suis entrain de surfer et d'un coup gros ralentissement, deconnexion de messenger et l'icone airport qui se met à clignoter pour ainsi dire.

Ça ne me dérangeait pas plus que ça mais maintenant que j'ai récupéré une borne airport express, à chaque fois que cette déconnexion se produit, je perds le streaming de airtunes et je dois débrancher et rebrancher ma borne airport express.

La situation devenant problématique, dois je plutôt chercher un problème software ou bien c'est possiblement ma carte wifi qui est defectueuse (auquel cas il faut que je me rue dans un apple center)?
Je ne sais pas si je suis parano mais il me semble que les problèmes sont survenus conjointement avec la MAJ de l'EFI. Est ce possible?

Merci de votre aide

Les infos:

Macbook
          System Version:	Mac OS X 10.5.2 (9C31)
          Wireless Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x168C, 0x87)
          Wireless Card Locale:	USA
          Wireless Card Firmware Version:	1.3.2
          Model Name:	MacBook
          Model Identifier:	MacBook2,1
          Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
          Processor Speed:	2.16 GHz
          Boot ROM Version:	MB21.00A5.B07

Airport Express Version: 6.3
Freebox V5


----------



## giani (22 Mai 2008)

J'ai le même problème que toi, as tu finalement réussi à le résoudre?


----------



## gridaz (22 Mai 2008)

Même problême jusqu'à récemment, j'ai acheté une borne Airport Extreme branchée en ethernet à la Freebox, j'ai optimiser toutes les connexions Wifi:

scans des alentours pour changer les canaux, Wifi N pour le mac et l'Airport, configuration de tous les paramêtres IP, et ca a l'air d'aller mieux.

En revanche petit souci au niveau du DD partagé de l'Extreme....


----------



## giani (26 Mai 2008)

De mon coté, j'ai changé de canal, mis la sélection du canal sur auto ds la freebox.

C'est nettement mieux, pas de déco ... affaire à suivre ;-)


----------



## knight2000 (28 Mai 2008)

j'ai aussi le même problème et nous ne sommes pas les seuls, peut être est-ce un bug dû à Léo ?

En tout cas, après une déconnexion, il me suffit d'aller dans la barre d'état,
sélectionner AirPort puis de rechopper mon signal et hop c'est reparti 

edit: il est vrai que pas mal de signaux dans les coins utilisent le même canal, à voir ...


----------



## Saitek (1 Septembre 2008)

Hello, finalement, on a du neuf sur le sujet ?
J'ai exactement le même problème, ça le fait tous les jours, ça devient frustrant ... 
Est ce que ça peut être un problème technique ? Dans ce cas, ma garantie expire bientôt, ça vaut le coût ?


----------



## itsmi_21 (4 Septembre 2008)

idem pour moi! airport se deconnect toute les 20 min environ se connect deconnect reconnect et clignote comme cela pendant 5 min.. rien a foutre je lache l'ordi et reviens plus tard pour surfer 20 min de plus... très enmerdant!
Je suis sous os x leopard 10.5.4


----------



## lordfpx (21 Septembre 2008)

Cela fait quelques mois que j'ai le même problème... et dire qu'Apple n'a toujours rien dit officiellement alors que cela dure depuis plus d'1 an cette affaire de déconnexions intempestives d'Airport...

Macbook 2007, léopart 1.5.5

J'enrage vraiment, surtout quand je lit certains qui n'y croient pas, prêchant la qualité hardware des machines Apple


----------



## dendritique (23 Septembre 2008)

En ce qui me concerne, depuis passage à Léo, toujours même problème de déconnexion intempestive. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'u problème logiciel puisque

1/ Ca ne le faisait pas avant Léo
2/ Ca me le fait alors que j'ai changé les canaux de la borne
3/ Ca le fait sur un Powerbook et un iMac
4/ Ca le fait sur 2 réseaux différents
...


----------



## chim (24 Septembre 2008)

Moi je suis sous Tiger et ça me le fait aussi (16 réseaux détectés). Assez horripilant quand il s'agit de télécharger des grosses MAJ ou d'écouter la radio en streaming...

A mon avis c'est dû aux interférences avec les autres réseaux wifi car lorsqu'il n'en detecte qu'un ou 2, je n'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## Le Pouet (25 Septembre 2008)

Même problème de mon côté, j'ai une routeur Netgear en Draft N 270 Mb tous les autres appareils wifi n'ont aucun problème. 
Par contre mon Imac 24" 3.06 (installé il y a 2 semaines) n'arrête pas de se connecter / déconnecter ....

- J'ai mis à coté de l'Imac un PC Windows aussi en Wifi et lui n'a aucune coupure.

- Chose intéressante le PC à 97% de signal alors que l'Imac en a que 46 %. Vraiment strange !!!

- J'ai tenté les changements de canaux, changement de bande passante (forcé en 54 Mbps, etc ...) rien  ne fait !

- Une autre piste intéressante, je démarre avec bootcamp sur mon Imac en Windows XP et là je n'ai plus de coupure. 

- *Donc c'est bien dans la partie Leo qu'il y a un couac ... *


----------



## coqsigrue (25 Septembre 2008)

moi aussi j'ai ce problème avec mon nouveau macBookPro, mais pas avec l'ancien, même configuration. Li signal airport reste au max mais ça se déconnecte souvent, surtout lorsque la synchro mobileme est active. Je n'ai plus d'intrenet et mail ne se connecte pas, par contre Adium et skype restent connectés. Depuis hier c'est pire, il reste de noins en m oins connecté et peine à se reconnecter (je désactive airport et le réactive). Ma connexion est parfaite si je me connecte directement sur le routeur par ethernet et d'autres ordi n'ont pas de problèmes sur le même réseau (3 hier, qui fonctionnaient, alors que le mien pas). Là j'utilise mon ancien MacBookPro, aussi sous Léopard. Je crois que ça a commencé avec Mobileme, y aurait-il un rapport?


----------



## syrah (30 Septembre 2008)

ah ben tiens je me sens moins seul

depuis deux semaines je constate également des soucis en wifi
indicateur airport à fond et pourtant les pages net ne s'affichent pas ca revient au bout d'un certain tps

adium et skype reste connecté.... ou pas.... ce qui est sur c'est que j'ai BCP de problème avec l'envoi des messages

je sais pas si ça a un rapport mais la video sur skype se déconnecte tout le tps (meme avec l'ethernet) 

je pensais que ça venait de la livebox car avant je n'avais pas ce problème...


----------



## creed (2 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec un mac book première génération et sous léopard, mar contre, les déconnexions stoppent quand je branche l'ordinateur sur la prise secteur... d'où peut venir le problème ?


----------



## sehkmet (2 Octobre 2008)

moi ca me le fait depuis le passage en 10.5.5


----------



## syrah (2 Octobre 2008)

ca me le faisait sur 10.5.4, je suis passer en 10.5.5 esperant que ca change, mais que dalle...

ce matin même en ethernet, les pages web mettaient 15 plombes à s'afficher, mais depuis ce midi ça va mieux...


----------



## creed (2 Octobre 2008)

moi, ça a commencé quand j'ai installé leopard... et c'est depuis qu'il est sortie c'est dire que ça fait un moment ou je suis obligé d'etre rattaché à ma prise murale pour pouvoir surfer en paix... Apple va t il faire qqch?


----------



## méwi (3 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, voila je suis une jeune fille de  21 ans et ça fait moins d'un an que j'ai mon macbook , autant dire que j'y connais pas grand chose.
Tout marché cparfaitement jusqu'à hier. Je me connecte chez moi toujours par wifi sur ma liveboxe. Hier j'ai tenté de me connecter sur le reseau de l'université, ça n'a pas marché .. mais c'est pas très grave.
Le problème c'est qu'en rentrant chez moi ça ne marchait pas non plus, seulement par cable ethernet.
Pourtant l'ordinateur capte bien le réseau et dans préférences systèmes ->réseaux l'airport n'est pas connecté  mais l'état est "activé" dessous ils m'indiquent: Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut donc pas accéder à internet..
S'il vous plait aidez moi je voudrais vraiment régler ce problème, j'ai bo essayer quelques trucs rien ne marche.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Octobre 2008)

méwi a dit:


> Bonjour, voila je suis une jeune fille de  21 ans et ça fait moins d'un an que j'ai mon macbook , autant dire que j'y connais pas grand chose.
> Tout marché cparfaitement jusqu'à hier. Je me connecte chez moi toujours par wifi sur ma liveboxe. Hier j'ai tenté de me connecter sur le reseau de l'université, ça n'a pas marché .. mais c'est pas très grave.
> Le problème c'est qu'en rentrant chez moi ça ne marchait pas non plus, seulement par cable ethernet.
> Pourtant l'ordinateur capte bien le réseau et dans préférences systèmes ->réseaux l'airport n'est pas connecté  mais l'état est "activé" dessous ils m'indiquent: Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut donc pas accéder à internet..
> ...



Salut,

Dans le préférences systèmes, onglet Réseau, si tu vas dans "Avancé" et ensuite, onglet "TCP/IP" à côté de "Configurer IPV4" vérifies que tu as bien "Automatique". Dans le cas contriare, paramètres-le.

Vous pouvez aussi tenter une mise à jour combo, pour voir...


----------



## Le Pouet (8 Octobre 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> moi ca me le fait depuis le passage en 10.5.5



Effectivement je n'avais pas remarqué ce problème avant la mise à jour 10.5.5


----------



## travisbarker (9 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le même problème. J'ai installé iStat pour voir ce que ça donne et c'est vrai que de temps en temps les taux de transfert sont à 0, alors que le signal d'Airport reste tout le temps à 100%... alors qu'un autre PC à côté n'a aucun problème...

J'ai fait des tests et la connexion est beaucoup plus stable sur PC que sur mon MacBook. De plus, impossible d'avoir accès aux dossiers partagés du PC alors que le PC détecte correctement le MacBook...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Octobre 2008)

travisbarker a dit:


> De plus, impossible d'avoir accès aux dossiers partagés du PC alors que le PC détecte correctement le MacBook...



Alors ça, ça m'intéresse....

Exactement le même problème.


----------



## baronmat (18 Octobre 2008)

bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Mon mac qui tourne sous tiger, connaît le même problème... et c'est un peu voir très même extrêmement désagréable. Je vous explique le scénario type qui m'arrive tout les jours depuis une semaine environ:
- Au départ la borne airport fonctionne à merveille
- La borne n'affiche plus aucune connexion
- Si j'essaie de choisir mon réseau wifi je ne le trouve plus dans la liste...
- La borne se met ensuite à clignoter... rien-moitié-pleine-rien-pleine-rien-moitié-rien-pleine etc.
- Si je clic sur les paramètres réseaux il m'affiche une fenêtre (qui me sera impossible de quitter... elle reviens immédiatement) qui m'indique qu'*une application a changé ma configuration réseau*!!!! il me sera alors impossible de revenir dans les préférences systèmes... Je suis donc bloqué (à cause de la fenêtre qui reviens instantanément...)
- La jauge airport se remet à fonctionner quelques temps plus tard sans avoir rien fait à part avoir attendu...

Je pensais ne plus avoir à attendre en passant  chez mac... Aïe ça fait mal

Le problème ne viens donc pas de léo, puisque je suis sous tiger...

A bientôt cher amies et amis en espérant que le pb va se résoudre...
Tchao


Macbook sous Tiger
Version 10.4.11
2 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
2 Go 667 MHz DDR2


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Octobre 2008)

exactement le même problème, freebox ?


----------



## baronmat (19 Octobre 2008)

Le problème se passe sous neufbox (acheté avant le rachat par SFR).

Mais je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de là puisque mon colloc, qui est sous Windows reçoit toujours la connexion...:mouais:

J'étais si content depuis le début de cette coloc de l'entendre pester tous les jours!!! mais depuis que je m'énerve de mon côté je suis moins crédible quand je lui dis que je n'ai pas de problème avec mac.... :rose:

Enfin j'espère que le problème va être résolu rapidement car j'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de personne sont touché par ce problème...

Peut être devrions nous recenser les applications acquises depuis l'apparition du pb?....
Je soumet cette idée puisque ma petite fenêtre m'indiquait que le pb viens d'une application qui change les paramètres réseaux.....

Bonne chance à tous

à bientôt avec une solution je l'espère...


----------



## kheops1982 (19 Octobre 2008)

le même problème aussi. existe t'il un moyen de configurer airport pour qu'il ne vois que ma connexion wifi?


----------



## colossus928 (19 Octobre 2008)

moi le signal ne se perdait pas mais je n'avais plus internet.
il fallait queje coupe AirPort puis que je le réactive.
ça m'a fait ça au début, puis plus rien et enfin c'est revenu alors j'ai recherché une sol et j'ai trouvé un truc :
désactivez l'IPv6 dans les préférences systèmes.
après redémarrage, j'ai l'impression que ça va beaucoup mieux...

je suis chez CI.

source : Fofo de M4e.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (21 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Une mise à jour de Apple a été publiée et est disponible avec le module "Mise à jour de logiciels".

Peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir, ou peut-être que, justement, ça résoluera le problème, car sur M4E, apparement, la connexion est presque instantanée après sortie de veille.

Donc...


----------



## chupastar (23 Octobre 2008)

Chez moi cette mise à jour (retirée depuis) à réglé le problème.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Octobre 2008)

Yo,


Comment ça "retirée depuis longtemps"?


----------



## chupastar (23 Octobre 2008)

Ben cette mise à jour a été mis een ligne et retirée quelques heures après du téléchargement... (voir les actus sur MacGé).


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Octobre 2008)

Ouaip.

Pour les malchanceux (comme moi) qui ont fait cette MAJ pourrie, il vous suffit de chercher et de supprimer la .plist:



> com.apple.airport.preferences.plist


----------



## chupastar (24 Octobre 2008)

Chez moi je n'ai vraiment plus aucun pb depuis cette mise à jour. Donc ça ne doit pas concerner toutes les machines... Espérons en tout cas qu'ils en remettent une nouvelle en ligne débarrassée de tout bug.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui, moi aussi depuis que j'ai supprimé cette .plist, et rénitialisé la PRAM (avec accessoirement réparé les autorisations), je n'ai détécté aucun problème. Mais je tiens quand même à préciser que je n'ose plus déconnecter mon WIFI.


----------



## kaiserben (28 Octobre 2008)

Depuis quelques temps, ça devient insupportable ! J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM, réparer les autorisations, enlever la plist et toujours pareil ! D'ailleurs, cette plist revient à chaque fois qu'on se connecte à l'airport.

C'est vraiment très chiant. Pourtant, j'ai utilisé mon mac sans problème pendant 1 an...


----------



## chupastar (29 Octobre 2008)

kaiserben a dit:


> Depuis quelques temps, ça devient insupportable ! J'ai réinitialisé la PRAM, réparer les autorisations, enlever la plist et toujours pareil ! D'ailleurs, cette plist revient à chaque fois qu'on se connecte à l'airport.
> 
> C'est vraiment très chiant. Pourtant, j'ai utilisé mon mac sans problème pendant 1 an...



T as fait la dernière mise à jour AirPort?


----------



## kaiserben (29 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, moi aussi depuis que j'ai supprimé cette .plist, et rénitialisé la PRAM (avec accessoirement réparé les autorisations), je n'ai détécté aucun problème. Mais je tiens quand même à préciser que je n'ose plus déconnecter mon WIFI.





chupastar a dit:


> T as fait la dernière mise à jour AirPort?



Celle du 1er Aout ? Oui.


----------



## chupastar (29 Octobre 2008)

Non, celle qui à eu tout récemment (la semaine dernière environ). Elle m'a réglé tous les problèmes de cet ordre là !
Clique sur la pomme et "mise à jour de logiciel".


----------



## kaiserben (29 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Non, celle qui à eu tout récemment (la semaine dernière environ). Elle m'a réglé tous les problèmes de cet ordre là !
> Clique sur la pomme et "mise à jour de logiciel".



Elle était aussi sous Tiger ? Je suis en 10.4.11


----------



## chupastar (29 Octobre 2008)

Alors là... je n'en sais rien. Mais il me semble que ces déconnexion d'Airport (le logo de la barre des tâches qui "clignote") est un pb de Leopard. Mais je ne suis pas sûr.


----------



## kaiserben (29 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Alors là... je n'en sais rien. Mais il me semble que ces déconnexion d'Airport (le logo de la barre des tâches qui "clignote") est un pb de Leopard. Mais je ne suis pas sûr.


Je peux t'assurer que c'est la même sous 10.4


----------



## kaiserben (2 Novembre 2008)

C'est insupportable !! Vivement que la màj soit dispo sous Tiger !


----------



## Badkiller (3 Novembre 2008)

moi cela m'arriver tout le temps avant j'ai simplement changer le canal de ma box que j'ai mis au maximum. Depuis plus de probleme


----------



## kaiserben (3 Novembre 2008)

Badkiller a dit:


> moi cela m'arriver tout le temps avant j'ai simplement changer le canal de ma box que j'ai mis au maximum. Depuis plus de probleme


Si ça marche, je te demande en mariage:love:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Novembre 2008)

Bah si ça marche... t'es dans de beaux draps ^^


----------



## kaiserben (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon tant pis, j'y ai cru mais non, ça le fait toujours. Un peu moins peut être, mais ça le fait toujours. J'en suis a pensé à appliquer la méthode windowsienne (que l'on me fouette avec des orties).


----------



## kaiserben (8 Novembre 2008)

J'ai ça dans la console qui se répète :



> Nov  8 18:43:48 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read *user-specified Computer Name*; using default &#8220;Macintosh-0019E347439D&#8221; instead
> Nov  8 18:43:48 localhost mDNSResponder: Couldn't read u*ser-specified local hostname*; using default &#8220;Macintosh-0019E347439D.local&#8221; instead



Ca peut être lié ?


----------



## kaiserben (9 Novembre 2008)

Problème résolu en réinstallant macOS.


----------



## kaiserben (9 Novembre 2008)

kaiserben a dit:


> Problème résolu en réinstallant macOS.



Ah beh non, ça a rien résolu:hein: J'espère que la mise à jour airport extreme 008-002 résoudra ça


----------



## kaiserben (9 Novembre 2008)

Jusqu'ici tout va bien.
Jusqu'ici tout va bien.
Jusqu'ici tout va bien.


----------



## kaiserben (10 Novembre 2008)

Et boum, l'atterissage. Ca le refait.

Nov 10 13:30:27 ordinateur-de-kaiser-ben mDNSResponder: Repeated transitions for interface en1 (192.168.1.2); delaying packets by 5 seconds


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Novembre 2008)

Ptet un souci de DNS?


----------



## kaiserben (13 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ptet un souci de DNS?



Bah, je pense pas vu que c'est super aléatoire... Si ça me gonfle trop, je vais rester en 10.4.9...


----------



## ascorbik (16 Novembre 2008)

Ben moi j'ai contacté Apple en leur expliquant mon pb et en précisant que je n'étais pas le seul à connaître ce bug. Ils ont fait mine de ne pas comprendre et mon conseillé de faire les tests suivants : 

- Initialisation macbook (batterie enlevée, macbook éteint) : appuyer au moins 10s sur la touche de démarage
- tests sous une autre session
- réinstallation max OS (avec formatage) : tests avant maj et après maj logiciels

Rien de ces 3 actions n'a donné de résultats satisfaisants
Je suis sous Tiger

Je crois donc que le problème reste entier...


----------



## kaiserben (17 Novembre 2008)

ascorbik a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai contacté Apple en leur expliquant mon pb et en précisant que je n'étais pas le seul à connaître ce bug. Ils ont fait mine de ne pas comprendre et mon conseillé de faire les tests suivants :
> 
> - Initialisation macbook (batterie enlevée, macbook éteint) : appuyer au moins 10s sur la touche de démarage
> - tests sous une autre session
> ...



Ah, je suis pas fou, ça le fait aussi à quelqu'un d'autre !

Espérons qu'ils se réveillent et nous pondent un vrai patch correctif... Mais à mon avis, on l'aura dans l'os et on sera obligé de passer à Leopard.


----------



## teck (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour!
 Je tourne avec un macbook alu (donc léopard 10.5.5) depuis presque une semaine, et j'ai également des problèmes de déconnexion intempestive. Cela se manifeste surtout lorsque je regarde des vidéos en streaming, mais les temps de chargement de pages sont également parfois très longs, et je pense qu'il s'agit du même problème.
J'ai eu beau chercher dans le fil, aucune solution ne semble avoir été trouvé...Je fait donc remonter la discussion dans l'espoir fou (^^) que quelqu'un trouve une solution.

Merci.


----------



## teck (18 Novembre 2008)

euuuuuh....up ?  parceque ça vient de me refaire le coup, c'est un peu pénible à la longue....


----------



## kaiserben (18 Novembre 2008)

teck a dit:


> euuuuuh....up ?  parceque ça vient de me refaire le coup, c'est un peu pénible à la longue....



Ca faut quelques jours que ça ne me le fait plus. Comprend pas pourquoi...

Tu as essayer de regarder dans la console pour voir les alertes qui se produisent pendant les déconnexions ?


----------



## teck (19 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Je suis allé fouillé sur un autre forum, et j'ai trouvé un truc qui a l'air de marcher. Il suffit d'ouvrir une radio sur itunes, afin de garantir un flux d'information constant et les connexions intempestives cessent. J'ai pu regarder une vidéo de 40 min en streaming sans problème.
Même si ceci reste du système D, je m'en contenterai pour patienter jusqu'à un éventuel correctif pour airport! 

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## kaiserben (21 Novembre 2008)

Ca y'est c'est reparti... Putain...


----------



## flodal (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour tlm,

Je viens de reformater mon macbook pro. J'ai installé léopard et réinstaller windows.
je n'ai rien remarqué de particulier sous léopard par contre, j'ai ce fameux problème de déconnexion airport intempestives sous XP SP3.
Le wifi se déconnecte alors que sur mon ordi de bureau (qui capte la même borne airport express), il ne décroche jamais (PC win XP SP2).
quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu le pb sous windows?


----------



## giani (7 Décembre 2008)

Pensez à changer de canal car il y a de plus en plus d'utilisateur de wifi, et les canaux définis par défauts (ex 11) sont saturés.


----------



## kaiserben (7 Décembre 2008)

flodal a dit:


> Bonjour tlm,
> 
> Je viens de reformater mon macbook pro. J'ai installé léopard et réinstaller windows.
> je n'ai rien remarqué de particulier sous léopard par contre, j'ai ce fameux problème de déconnexion airport intempestives sous XP SP3.
> ...


Ah, j'avais jamais noté sur XP encore. Si ça se confirme, c'est un problème matériel, un défaut dans les puces wifi...

En tout cas, c'est très pénible, ça me le refait


----------



## totoffff (6 Janvier 2009)

J'ai moi aussi ce problème sur mes trois ordis tous en 10.5.6 macmini et Macbook pro

J'ai une ancienne borne extrême et une express pour la musique.

Ce problème me rend fou et je suis bien content de ne pas être tout seul à l'avoir, je ne suis donc pas complètement taré.

J'ai tout essayé changement de canal robustesse d'interférence et toujours pareil pourtant un seul autre réseau détecté.

Le souci c'est que c'est déconnexion ont rarement lieu au même moment des fois le matin souvent le midi et rarement le soir par contre quand elles sont présentes c'est vraiment galère pour surfer.

Pour bien se rendre compte des coupures, il faut "afficher le temps de connexion" à ce moment-là, le compteur disparaît pour réapparaître lorsque la connexion revient

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## eBa (25 Janvier 2009)

même problème rencontré ... Je suis connecté au réseau wifi mais après quelques minutes je n'ai plus accès à internet. Il faut alors que je me reco au réseau pour y avoir accès à nouveau...

wait and see


----------



## Dazimero (26 Janvier 2009)

Salut j'ai le même soucis.C'est rageant sachant que je n'utilise que le Wifi (j'ai un Macbook).J'ai pu lire qu'il fallait mettre un firmware plus ancien de la carte Airport mais chez moi quand je vais à Borne d'accès c'est grisé,impossible de modifier quoique ce soit.Je suis bien embété je vais voir si le système de webradio fonctionne en attendant.


----------



## shenrone (8 Février 2009)

Je "up" ce sujet car j'ai moi aussi ce soucis sur mon iMac (avril 2008) et devant l'incompréhension de la pomme face à ce problème j'ai pris les devants.

J'ai donc réinstallé mon iMac cette semaine (deux fois) et constaté la première fois (aprés réinstall de toutes les mises à jour) que les déconnections persistaient?

J'ai donc recommancé et aujourd'hui en version 10.5.2 je n'ai pas encore eu de déconnection (les seuls mises à jour me restant à faire étant celle de la borne airport et la combo 10.5.6), je pense donc savoir d'ou vient ce souci.

Mais comme Apple ne semble pas reconnaitre le disfonctionnement et que je devrais tot ou tard devoir remettre la 10.5.6 je pense devoir repasser par le cable ethernet...

Pourtant un correctif de leurs part serait le bienvenue


----------



## Dazimero (13 Février 2009)

Dazimero a dit:


> Salut j'ai le même soucis.C'est rageant sachant que je n'utilise que le Wifi (j'ai un Macbook).J'ai pu lire qu'il fallait mettre un firmware plus ancien de la carte Airport mais chez moi quand je vais à Borne d'accès c'est grisé,impossible de modifier quoique ce soit.Je suis bien embété je vais voir si le système de webradio fonctionne en attendant.


Alors j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème:


Préférences Système/Réseau/Airport/Avancé:
Choisir à configurer Manuellement/Adresse:192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0/192.168.1.1.
ET c'est parfait.


----------



## totoffff (18 Février 2009)

Les déconnection reviennent de plus en plus souvent regardez ce que me raconte la console:

18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:01 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:11 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:11 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:17 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:17 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:21 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:21 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:31 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:31 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:37 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:37 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack 
18/02/09 18 févr. // 21:34:41 kernel Auth result for: 00:11:24:09:55:cb No Ack


----------



## anthojr (26 Février 2009)

Salut a tous

Je viens de lire tous vos posts et j'ai l'impression d'avoir le même souci que vous et qu'il n'est pas vraiment résolu a 100%, c'est pour cela que je vais quand meme vous expliquez mon cas:
Je dispose d'un Imac 20" 
2.4GHZ Intel core 2 duo
1Go DDR2 SDRAM
Mac OS X version 10.5.6
Je vis chez un amis qui dispose de la toute dernière freebox, la v4 ou v5 je crois...
Jusqu'à' présent j'arrivais a me connecter sur sa freebox en wifi sous airport en entrant la clé WEP bien sûr.
Mais vilà ca fait une semaine que j'ai des difficultés a obtenir une bonne connexion.Pourtant tout semble fonctionner, les barres du signal airport sont a fond, dans les parametres reseaux la config semble bonne et me dit meme que je suis connecté mais lorsque je clique sur SAFARI ou FIREFOX....RIEN !!! Mais le plus etonnant, c'est que des fois la connexion revient mais elle reste genre 5 min et se barre de nouveau...c'est trop frustrant.
Chose encore plus bizarre quand je vais sur les parametres reseaux et que je me sers du diagnostic reseau,il fait tous les test et me dis au finbal que ma connexion fonctionne bien et OH surprise ca remarche....pendant 5 min.
Je deviens fou, je ne sais plus quoi faire et actuelllemnt je suis a la recherche d'un emploi et sans l'outil internet, je galere carrement ...
Si une âme charitable avait une reponse a me donner...Ca serait vraiment sympa.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## kaiserben (4 Mars 2009)

Mise à jour de l'utilitaire aujourd'hui !!! Version 5.4.1

Prions pour que cela résolve nos problèmes !!!


----------



## kaiserben (5 Mars 2009)

Jusqu'ici plus aucun soucis !


----------



## fiston (7 Mars 2009)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai peut-être un élément qui va nous aider à résoudre notre problème, enfin je l'espère...
Je n'avais pas de problème de déconexion air port avec mon macbook jusqu'à ce que j'achète ma Mighty Mouse.

Depuis que je l'ai et que je l'utilise les déconnexions apparaissent.. Et quand j'éteins ma Wirelessmighty mouse... POUF ! Plus de soucis...

Je peux dire que je suis quasi sûr que ça vient de ça. Alors est-ce que le mighty mouse serait incompatible avec le wifi ??? Perturberait-il airport ?

Reste à le prouver scientifiquement


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Mars 2009)

Et sur une autre session, meme pb??


----------



## Delphine1973 (13 Mars 2009)

fiston a dit:


> Depuis que je l'ai et que je l'utilise les déconnexions apparaissent.. Et quand j'éteins ma Wirelessmighty mouse... POUF ! Plus de soucis...



BRAVO FISTON! Tu as mis le doigt dessus! Depuis le temps que je cherche la cause des ces  de déconnexions... Ca ne résout pas le problème mais maintenant qu'on en connaît la cause ça devrait faire du bruit et pousser Apple à le régler.
Encore toutes mes félicitations, il fallait penser à tester ça..! (combien est-on a avoir flashé et recréé notre réseau?)


----------



## Zibiolo (13 Mars 2009)

J'aimerais poser une question en lien avec ça :
J'ai un MacBook white, fin 2007. Actuellement, j'utilise soit le trackpad, soit une souris filaire. 

Est-ce que le problème survient avec toutes les souris sans fil, ou juste la mighty? (je pense connaître la réponse, mais bon, autant être sûr)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## kaiserben (13 Mars 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> J'aimerais poser une question en lien avec ça :
> J'ai un MacBook white, fin 2007. Actuellement, j'utilise soit le trackpad, soit une souris filaire.
> 
> Est-ce que le problème survient avec toutes les souris sans fil, ou juste la mighty? (je pense connaître la réponse, mais bon, autant être sûr)
> ...



Je n'utilise jamais de souris et encore moins de souris sans fil et j'avais ces problèmes de déconnexion.

Je ne les ai plus depuis la dernière mise à jour sous tiger.


----------



## tracy (17 Mars 2009)

Punaise moi qui pensais être fou... et commencais à clairement péter un cable 

Même soucis, en wifi sur mon Mac Mini (10.5.6), deconnexions aléatoires intempestives. Ca vient, ca part, puis ca revient...

Pourtant, j'ai tout tenté (au niveau des canaux, etc...).

Ce soucis est vraiment pénible et problématique.


----------



## shenrone (20 Mars 2009)

Mon problème a disparu de mon Imac depuis que j'ai remis la Mighty Mouse filaire


----------



## kaiserben (20 Mars 2009)

Et sur mon Tiger 10.4.11 depuis que j'ai fait la dernière màj airport !!!

http://support.apple.com/downloads/AirPort_Client_Update_2009_001?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/downloads/AirPort_Utility_5_4_1?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Crying Minotaur (20 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir....
Hmmm je suis embêté, je viens de lire pas mal de sujets mais rien qui ne corresponde à mon problème:

Je suis sur un macbook juin 2006 (10.4.11) qui a toujours très bien fonctionné et depuis 3 jours, l'AIRPORT ne fonctionne que pendant quelques minutes (3-4 pas plus) puis ne capte plus AUCUN réseau. Si je le redémarre, ça remarche et rebelote, etc, etc... J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de solution (il faut dire que je suis loin d'être un spécialiste)...

Est-ce possible que ma carte intégrée soit en train de mourir ? Est-ce que ça se change (pas trouvé sur l'apple store) ? Est-ce cher (au secours) ? :rateau:

Merci pour éventuelles réponses/solutions...


----------



## chim (22 Mars 2009)

kaiserben a dit:


> Et sur mon Tiger 10.4.11 depuis que j'ai fait la dernière màj airport !!!
> 
> http://support.apple.com/downloads/AirPort_Client_Update_2009_001?viewlocale=fr_FR
> http://support.apple.com/downloads/AirPort_Utility_5_4_1?viewlocale=fr_FR



Ca ne fonctionne que sous Léopard.


----------



## sebko (29 Mars 2009)

Décidément c'est courant ce problème je le même mais j' ai trouvé un truc bizar je suis sur safari tout marche nikel mais en même temps je suis sur amsn et a chaque fois que airport analyse amsn bug mais pas safari incompréensible mais ce la ne me gène guuère


----------



## MaamuT (31 Mars 2009)

Salut les tous

Je relance le sujet, que je surveille depuis un moment.

J'ai un MacBook Noir, sous 10.5.6 et depuis quelque temps, AirPort à un comportement surréaliste que je n'ai toujours pas réussi à expliquer (et lui non plus d'ailleurs).

Connexion impossible "Délai de connexion", mauvais MDP (alors que bon, c'est toujours le même depuis un bon moment), réseau introuvable (alors que je suis connecté avec tous les autres apareils du réseau familial, autre MacBook, un Nabaztag, une C7180, l'iPhone), déconnexions intempestives, AirPort en vrac après un réveil

En gros, je n'ai pas pu trouver un modus récurrent, je n'ai jamais deux fois le même souci, et quand je crois avoir repéré un truc "déjà vu", la solution ne fonctionne pas toujours

Et là ou ça devient franchement irréel, c'est que quand le pépère trouve enfin une connexion, une voix de Baryton métallique m'annonce alors fièrement : Welcome to the World (un mot incompréhensible)

Je n'ai jamais activé Voice Over et je ne me souviens pas avoir joué avec un utilitaire qui activerait une fonction vocale quelconque.

Réparations, réinstallation de la Combo, désactivation de tous ce que je pouvais, rien n'y change, mon AirPort continue de se la péter avec ses caprices de star.

Donc voilà, toutes les idées sont les bienvenues

PS: Je n'ai pas de souris ni rien d'autre de connecté au MBN.


----------



## kaiserben (31 Mars 2009)

chim a dit:


> Ca ne fonctionne que sous Léopard.



Pas le deuxième lien.


----------



## MaamuT (8 Avril 2009)

MaamuT a dit:


> Salut les tous



Je UP


----------



## MaamuT (16 Avril 2009)

Bon ben merci, désolé de vous avoir dérangé


----------



## totoffff (13 Mai 2009)

J'UP le sujet car je suis en contact avec le support d'Apple et pour eux c'est un problème de "parasites*" 

C'est incroyable qu'ils ne veulent pas reconnaître le problème alors que tout le web en parle.


----------



## MaamuT (14 Mai 2009)

Très intéressant, cela pourrait donner du crédit à un petit truc que j'ai repéré :

Des fois, ma connexion est d'une lenteur exécrable, il suffit que j'approche la main du coin haut gauche de l'écran et hop, je retrouve toute ma BP !

Et j'ai aussi remarqué que mes ralentissements se produisaient vers le soir, quand tous les voisins activent leurs différentes Box !

Il faudrait que je puisse mesurer les interférences produites par les Box voisines, quelqu'un aurait une idée de comment faire ?


----------



## kaiserben (19 Mai 2009)

P****n de m***e !!!! Ca y'est, c'est revenu GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Ca casse vraiment les c******s !

Comment faire reconnaitre un tel problème aléatoire à Apple pour prise en charge ?


----------



## MaamuT (19 Mai 2009)

Faudrait leur envoyer une petite bafouille en précisant que nous sommes un certain nombre en la signant tous.


----------



## kaiserben (19 Mai 2009)

Ton problème semble différent et est vraiment étrange :/

Moi c'est l'icone d'airport qui clignote (déconnexion / connexion) toutes les 10s pendant une durée variable pouvant aller jusqu'à 15 minutes et qui se répète aléatoirement plusieurs fois dans l'heure.

Ca faisait plusieurs mois que j'avais pas eu le soucis mais je viens récemment d'avoir un problème avec la batterie : elle était tombé à 0% et ne recharger plus. Peut être une coïncidence.


----------



## pytchoun6 (24 Juin 2009)

Coucou tout le monde,

Allez je viens me rajouter a la longue liste de personnes résistant a l'envie de balancer leur mac contre un mur.

Explication rapide : Wifi qui saute de facon aléatoire les barres wifi passent de full a plus rien apres plus aucuns réseaux détectés puis réapparition de ceux ci et ca recommence jusqu'a une durée de 15 min. donc je coupe l'airport le relance, ds réseau y me dit gentillement ' connecté a une IP locale ' la je craque je crie je hurle je renouvelle le DHCP rebelotte alors je le menace de le balancer par le balcon et la je relance carrement l'ordi pr quelques temps de tranquillité (tres variable evidemment)

Bref pour l'utilisation d'internet de facon "normal" on repassera

Laissez moi un petit espoir qu'il y ai une solution ... Pitié pour ma santé mentale !!!


----------



## kaiserben (25 Juin 2009)

pytchoun6 a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde,
> 
> Allez je viens me rajouter a la longue liste de personnes résistant a l'envie de balancer leur mac contre un mur.
> 
> ...



La seule solution serait de remplacer la carte airport... J'en ai trouvé pour une poignée d'euros sur ebay mais je n'ai pas encore installé car ça fait un moment que le problème n'apparait plus. Mais dès que ça revient, je fait le remplacement.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Juillet 2009)

Et si vous essayiez d'appliquer une mise à jour combo?...

.. Ok je sors.


----------



## richoc (15 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Mac book sous leopard 10.5 
freebox en mode routeur , jusqu'ici en wep (je sais je sais....)

Bon, mêmes problèmes de deconnection intempestives, detection de seulement 2 ou 3 reseaux (à mon avis plus puissants , un voisin chez neuf et un autre avec sa netgear)

j'ai mis la freebox en wpa, et j'ai mis canal automatique. 

Ca a l'air d'etre mieux. 

A suivre


----------



## Kant1 (17 Août 2009)

J'avais aussi des soucis de wifi (delai depasse, lenteur, deco, etc...) avec mon macbook: j'ai change la carte wifi (avec une carte wifi N achetee sur ebay 20e) et je n'ai plus aucun souci. 

Et j'ai maintenant des debits excellent, et aucun souci pour se connecter, meme avec des reseaux a signal tres faible. (Et surtout je suis en N avec mon AE)


----------



## shenrone (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour info 

J'avais le même problème sur mon Imac et depuis le passage à Snow leopard avec une clean install, plus aucun soucis...


----------



## iLee (15 Octobre 2009)

Problème dans le même esprit pour moi.. Macbook noir 2007. Le WIFI se désactive 1 à 2 fois par jour et pas moyen de le réactiver. Je suis obligé de redémarrer le mac. Le problème n'était pas trop génant au départ, mais le délai entre chaque désactivation se fait de plus en plus court :s
Il est sous Leopard d'été. 

Quelque chose que je peux faire avant d'amener le pauvre dans un Apple Store?


----------



## MacBookPro_Snow (26 Novembre 2009)

slt a tous j'ai vue que aiport a pas mal de probléme avec les mini livebox  si ca peu dépané
je sui nouveaux sur mac et 

Donc a mon avi une incompatibilité entre ces deux la car moi ca me le fais sur mes minibox mes chez les vinsin qui on sfr neuf free il marche super bien ce aiport bizard quand méme


----------



## j_90 (5 Décembre 2009)

J'ai le même problème , ou presque ! Airport ne clignote pas , mais au bout de 8 minutes voir moins j'ai des ralentissements , allant jusqu'à la coupure ! Obligé de désactiver/réactiver airport , actualiser la page internet pour que ça redevienne normal , c'est pénible ! Y a t il une solution ?
Est-ce du à un problème matériel ou simplement bug logiciel ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

J'ai le même problème que vous tous à savoir des déconnections intempestives du WIFI sur le MacBook Pro Intel, unibody, Snow Leopard, FreeBox

Les symptômes: L'icône wifi clignote puis perd le réseau, il faut alors le re-sélectionner dans le menu rapide de cette même icône. Ceci recommence toutes les 5-10 minutes.

C'est très énervant!

Tout cela a commencé il y a 2 jours alors que tout se passé bien jusqu'à présent.
Je n'ai pas mis à jour de logiciels, pas mis à jour Snow Léopard.
C'est arrivé brutalement.

Les seules choses remarquables qui précèdent l'arrivée de ce problème sont:
-L'installation du logiciel Cyberduck avec transmission d'informations via wifi sur l'iPhone
-un problème de redémarrage du Mac suite au déchargement complet de la batterie, le mac ne voulait plus redémarrer bien que je l'aie rebranché au secteur.


ENFIN, tout ca pour dire, que j'ai trouvé une manipulation qui a jusqu'à maintenant réglé ces déconnections intempestives.
La voici, vue sur un forum:

_"Si vous avez des problèmes de perte de connexion AirPort depuis votre passage à Snow Leopard (et qu'un PC peut, lui, se connecter au même réseau sans soucis), CNet compile quelques manipulations qui pourraient résoudre vos problèmes, si votre routeur / votre box Internet vous permet de les appliquer :
désactiver le choix automatique du canal, et en choisir un manuellement, de préférence pas trop encombré (le 11 est traditionnellement engorgé),
passer le mode de sécurité en WPA,
effacer les configurations non-utilisées dans les Préférences Système, rubrique Réseau,
effacer les réseaux préférés non-utilisés dans les Préférences Système, rubrique Réseau, réseau AirPort, bouton Avancé, onglet Airport (ouf)."_

J'ai tout fait (canal, effacement données et WPA) et je n'ai plus de problèmes depuis.

J'espère que cela pourra vous aider un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Ton post m'a fait pensé que justement je n'étais pas en canal automatique 

Et depuis que je suis automatique justement ma connexion est beaucoup plus rapide, je suis en fibre optique, et la via le wifi ma connexion a été multiplié par 10 quasiment 16111 kbit/s contre 1700 kbit/s avant ! J'ai fait le test de bande passante plein de fois histoire d'avoir une moyenne des résultats :rateau:

MERCI beaucoup

Je sais que toi tu es passé en manuel sa t'a aidé mais moi c'est l'inverse.


----------



## reynald2904 (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai fait une copie du log console suite aux déconnexions incessantes d'airport, si quelqu'un arrive à traduire...


----------

